# Moving a smoker to the patio



## scott french (Nov 29, 2022)

I will be picking up my backyard offset smoker in a week or two.  It is a heavy one.  It has two steel wheels and two casters.  18" x 36" plus fire box.  Length is about 66 inches including the fire box and handle at the front.   I need to move it from the driveway in the front of the house to the patio in the backyard.  I can either go through the house over a wood floor or via the side yard over grass and gravel.  If I use plywood over a blanket, I think that would protect the wood floor.  Otherwise, I think I need plywood to make going over the grass and gravel on the side of the house easier.  

Thoughts?


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 29, 2022)

I would take the side yard route.


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Nov 29, 2022)

Two sheets of plywood or OSB and play leap frog with them along the side of the house is what I would do...


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 29, 2022)

I wonder if a plastic sled or a toboggan would work.

Chris


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 29, 2022)

I think you posted a pic or two of the smoker in your other thread. May help to post here so others can see it. 

My Bell Fab that I recommended has a long T-bar for moving. Would be heavy but easy for me to move on the gravel and grass you mentioned.


----------



## scott french (Nov 29, 2022)




----------



## scott french (Nov 29, 2022)

It's hard to see, but at the front, there is a steel bar/handle where the ash rake is hanging from.  That can be grabbed for pulling the smoker across the plywood and grass.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 29, 2022)

Either just on the grass/gravel or with plywood in the yard sounds like the best way.


----------



## Displaced Texan (Nov 29, 2022)

scott french said:


> It's hard to see, but at the front, there is a steel bar/handle where the ash rake is hanging from.  That can be grabbed for pulling the smoker across the plywood and grass.


Okay, would definitely try that.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2022)

A strong rope and a couple of strong friends to pull while you push could come in real handy too! RAY


----------



## TNJAKE (Nov 29, 2022)

I bet if you tell your wife you want to bring your smoker through the house she'll make your mind up for you really quick


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2022)

When I sold my Lang, I told the guy to bring a couple of sheets of plywood so he could leap frog them out to the front yard. He just pulled that smoker right thru the grass out front running. No plywood, just a big strong guy.
Al


----------



## Smoke-Chem BBQ (Nov 29, 2022)

SmokinAl said:


> When I sold my Lang, I told the guy to bring a couple of sheets of plywood so he could leap frog them out to the front yard. He just pulled that smoker right thru the grass out front running. No plywood, just a big strong guy.
> Al


Yeah, but is he available to help 

 scott french
 ?  :-)


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 29, 2022)

TNJAKE said:


> I bet if you tell your wife you want to bring your smoker through the house she'll make your mind up for you really quick


And gladly offer another solution 
I know my wife would!

Keith


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

Hope you have some extra plywood laying around...price of it now is outrageous! 

But since we like pics so much...can you take a pic of your wife's face when you tell her you want to take it through the house? Thinking that will be priceless!

Ryan


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2022)

We used to use a Mule dolly for moving equipment on job sites . We had them for hard surface and rough terrain . 
Might be able to rent one . You'll need to keep the small casters from digging in I would think . Heck if you have a regular hand truck / dolly that might work . Put it under the front and lift the casters off the ground . Let the back wheels carry the weight , and pull  and steer with the dolly .


----------



## scott french (Nov 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Hope you have some extra plywood laying around...price of it now is outrageous!
> 
> But since we like pics so much...can you take a pic of your wife's face when you tell her you want to take it through the house? Thinking that will be priceless!
> 
> Ryan


Whoa, it is expensive.  I will talk to Lowes and Home Depot to get the right plywood for the job.  Too long a distance across gravel to try to navigate with the wheels on the smoker.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 29, 2022)

Nice smoker.
Wife wouldn't be happy with me taking it through the house
I have 1/2 dozen 2x12's that would be nice for making a plank road.

I have alleyway access to my backyard.  Skid steer with pallet forks is my preferred method to move the heavy stuff.


----------



## DougE (Nov 29, 2022)

Maybe round up a bunch of those pan handlers that infest every highway off ramp everywhere, if you can find any who are actually willing to do more than stand there with a sign ....


----------



## wimpy69 (Nov 29, 2022)

From my history of moving large boilers and cast tubs, 2x12's in a rotating placement is the way to go. Ply is way overpriced let alone cutting it down into strips you lose the integrity that you need. IMHO.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 29, 2022)

Where are you from...warm climate or farther north where it gets cold and snows?  Reason I'm asking is if a cold climate go buy yourself a plastic round saucer sled...put your caster tires on it and use it like the plastic furniture movers. Would need a rope or something connected to it and your pulling handle.  Maybe offer some friends a great meal after help moving it...if you're a drinking man, several drinks help you feel stronger.

Ryan


----------



## scott french (Nov 29, 2022)

Brokenhandle said:


> Where are you from...warm climate or farther north where it gets cold and snows?  Reason I'm asking is if a cold climate go buy yourself a plastic round saucer sled...put your caster tires on it and use it like the plastic furniture movers. Would need a rope or something connected to it and your pulling handle.  Maybe offer some friends a great meal after help moving it...if you're a drinking man, several drinks help you feel stronger.
> 
> Ryan


I am in the Dallas area.  No sledding.


----------



## Fueling Around (Nov 29, 2022)

Any concrete friends in the metroplex?  They might have 2x12's you can use for the move


----------



## Poppo (Nov 30, 2022)

scott french said:


> I am in the Dallas area.  No sledding.


Nice looking smoker, did you have it built and if so who did it, a few good strong friends should be able to help. Although you may have to feed them..
Welcome to the Group

Poppo
N.W. GA


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 30, 2022)

Thinking along with the others.....Plywood or the such and enlist the help of friends and family. Maybe promise them a big meal when you get it burnt in and ready to go. 
Love to see pics when you get it settled.
Jim


----------



## scott french (Nov 30, 2022)

Poppo said:


> Nice looking smoker, did you have it built and if so who did it, a few good strong friends should be able to help. Although you may have to feed them..
> Welcome to the Group
> 
> Poppo
> N.W. GA


This smoker was rehab'd by a guy who does it for a side business.  Not sure of the history of it.  My guess is it was a custom build originally.  You don't see many smokers with solid steel working areas and 18 inch barrels.  The bottom of the fire box is 1/2 inch steel.  It has a rack and a half inside the cooking barrel.  He added the grease valve and casters.  You actually take the main rack out through the fire box.   My buddy is buying the other smoker he has completed a rehab on.  It is a Yoder Cheyenne.  Looks great.  I liked the slightly larger cooking barrel on the one I am buying.  The Yoder has a 16" barrel.


----------



## jbruce (Dec 1, 2022)

Could you come move mine to the back yard when you're done? It's been in my driveway for almost a year. :-)


----------



## scott french (Dec 1, 2022)

jbruce said:


> Could you come move mine to the back yard when you're done? It's been in my driveway for almost a year. :-)


LOL.  Hard to get the vehicles in and out of the garage with the smoker in the way.


----------

